# United scatenato: presi Mkhitaryan, Ibra e si pensa a Pogba.



## admin (26 Giugno 2016)

Manchester United letteralmente scatenato sul mercato. Il club inglese ha acquistato Mkhitaryan dal Borussia Dortmund per 38 milioni di euro. Fatta anche per Ibrahimovic. 

Ma c'è di più. Queste trattative hanno rafforzato l'asse Raiola - Mourinho. E a Manchester potrebbe finire, clamorosamente, anche Pogba.


----------



## Louis Gara (26 Giugno 2016)

Questa cosa mi manda ai pazzi veramente

Noi da Raiola andiamo a prendere solo i più cessi della sua scuderia

Mkhitaryan - Ibra - Pogba

Ely - Abate - Balotelli


----------



## admin (26 Giugno 2016)

Mi sa che la Premier è già finita...


----------



## Z A Z A' (26 Giugno 2016)

Quanto metti a disposizione del Mou i soldi infiniti del Manchester...


----------



## admin (26 Giugno 2016)

E noi ci impressioniamo per 100 milioni annui. 

Se vuoi ricostruire davvero devi fare così. Prendere solo i migliori sulla piazza.


----------



## wfiesso (26 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> E noi ci impressioniamo per 100 milioni annui.
> 
> Se vuoi ricostruire davvero devi fare così. Prendere solo i migliori sulla piazza.



teoria assolutamente falsa, per quanti anni il real ha buttato soldi nel cesso comprando il top del top per poi non vincere nulla? non parlo degli ultimi anni, perchè la concorrenza è zero, ma anni passati.... lo stesso city in epoca molto recente ha fatto la stessa fine, spende spende ma.... una squadra va costruita con testa, prendendo giocatori utili a ciò che è il gioco che propone l'allenatore... anzi dirò di più, secondo me il MU non vince quest'anno, troppe prime donne.


----------



## kolao95 (26 Giugno 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> teoria assolutamente falsa, per quanti anni il real ha buttato soldi nel cesso comprando il top del top per poi non vincere nulla? non parlo degli ultimi anni, perchè la concorrenza è zero, ma anni passati.... lo stesso city in epoca molto recente ha fatto la stessa fine, spende spende ma.... una squadra va costruita con testa, prendendo giocatori utili a ciò che è il gioco che propone l'allenatore... anzi dirò di più, secondo me il MU non vince quest'anno, troppe prime donne.



Ma infatti. Bisogna fare colpi mirati, non strapagare imho.


----------



## admin (26 Giugno 2016)

Gli servirebbe Bonaventura per vincere...


----------



## Tobi (26 Giugno 2016)

Mourinho con Conte e Guardiola in premier non vincerà


----------



## wfiesso (26 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Gli servirebbe Bonaventura per vincere...



se l'allenatore lo reputasse ideale al suo gioco si


----------



## Serginho (26 Giugno 2016)

Mkhitaryan non mi ha mai fatto una buona impressione, curioso di vedere se fa un salto di qualita'. Ibrahimovic spero crolli e vada in pensione, Mourinho deve fallire


----------



## Superdinho80 (26 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> E noi ci impressioniamo per 100 milioni annui.
> 
> Se vuoi ricostruire davvero devi fare così. Prendere solo i migliori sulla piazza.



in teoria sono 3-4 anni che fanno cosi ma che risultati hanno ottenuto, hanno preso pure, pagandoli a peso d'oro, tanti giovani di belle speranze, hanno messo su una bella base ma fino ad adesso risultati pessimi


----------



## admin (26 Giugno 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> in teoria sono 3-4 anni che fanno cosi ma che risultati hanno ottenuto, hanno preso pure, pagandoli a peso d'oro, tanti giovani di belle speranze, hanno messo su una bella base ma fino ad adesso risultati pessimi



Ti sei risposto da solo. Hanno preso i famosi "giovani di belle speranze" (alias mezze calzette) facendosi prendere pure per la gola.

Adesso, giustamente, hanno deciso di andare sul sicuro. Campioni affermati.


----------



## Superdinho80 (26 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ti sei risposto da solo. Hanno preso i famosi "giovani di belle speranze" (alias mezze calzette) facendosi prendere pure per la gola.
> 
> Adesso, giustamente, hanno deciso di andare sul sicuro. Campioni affermati.



infatti, la strada giusta è la seconda ma se poi aggiungi pure qualche giovane male non fa ma solo coi giovani non vai da nessuna parte, infatti secondo me quest'anno facendo il mix hanno una rosa stracompetitiva


----------



## VonVittel (26 Giugno 2016)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Mkhitaryan non mi ha mai fatto una buona impressione, curioso di vedere se fa un salto di qualita'. Ibrahimovic spero crolli e vada in pensione, Mourinho deve fallire



Già con la Svezia mi ha fatto una pessima impressione Ibra. Magari ha solo sottovalutato l'impegno. Però mi ha fatto storcere il naso un bel po', pur essendo reduce da una stagione ottima.
Vediamo come si comporta in premier a 35 anni suonati


----------



## luigi61 (26 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Gli servirebbe Bonaventura per vincere...


Macche!!!!!servono Bertolacci ma SOPRATUTTO LAPADULA !! a questo fuoriclasse Ibra non gli lega manco le scarpe!!!!!!!


----------



## Jino (26 Giugno 2016)

E poi sento gente dire che i campioni al Milan non ci vengono perchè è fuori dalla coppa campioni. Lo United è fuori da anni eppure ogni estate arrivano grandi giocatori. Basta avere soldi ed un progetto e vengono comunque, il resto sono scuse. Vuoi tornare grande? Compri grandi giocatori, altrimenti vai avanti a fare scommesse sperando ti giri bene.


----------



## luigi61 (26 Giugno 2016)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> Macche!!!!!servono Bertolacci ma SOPRATUTTO LAPADULA !! a questo fuoriclasse Ibra non gli lega manco le scarpe!!!!!!!



Dimenticavo.......noi non prendiamo Ibra e vero, ma torneremo competitivi lo stesso e subito con LACROIX!!! AHA HAHAHA


----------



## wfiesso (26 Giugno 2016)

Il real di Rinaldo, benema e compagnia, ha speso 100 mln x Bale e l'anno scorso é tornato a casa contro la juve .... la juve farcita di ottimi giocatori ma sicuramente solo 1 fuoriclasse... così x dire...


----------



## dhorasoosarebbetitolare (26 Giugno 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> Il real di Rinaldo, benema e compagnia, ha speso 100 mln x Bale e l'anno scorso é tornato a casa contro la juve .... la juve farcita di ottimi giocatori ma sicuramente solo 1 fuoriclasse... così x dire...



e hanno vinto 2 champions in 3 anni mentre la Juve non vince dal 96.

Poi capita a tutti di uscire con la squadra piena di campioni e noi dovremmo saperlo bene dopo il disastro del 2004.


----------



## wfiesso (26 Giugno 2016)

dhorasoosarebbetitolare ha scritto:


> e hanno vinto 2 champions in 3 anni mentre la Juve non vince dal 96.
> 
> Poi capita a tutti di uscire con la squadra piena di campioni e noi dovremmo saperlo bene dopo il disastro del 2004.



certo, e ci mancherebbe pure, però era x dire che non sempre spendere e spandere ti porta i risultati sperati, guarda ad esempio il chelsea sotto la guida Mourinho, 350 mln spesi ed hanno vinto una premier in 3 anni, con questo non voglio dire che con Lapadula vinci, ma non è scritto da nessuna parte che se spendi 1000 mln vinci per forza, se non sai metterli in campo e davanti trovi la squadra "buona ma inferiore" con le @@ quadrate prendi delle scoppole che ricordi finchè campi... non serve solo spendere, serve anche molto altro


----------



## Willy Wonka (26 Giugno 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> certo, e ci mancherebbe pure, però era x dire che non sempre spendere e spandere ti porta i risultati sperati, guarda ad esempio il chelsea sotto la guida Mourinho, 350 mln spesi ed hanno vinto una premier in 3 anni, con questo non voglio dire che con Lapadula vinci, ma non è scritto da nessuna parte che se spendi 1000 mln vinci per forza, se non sai metterli in campo e davanti trovi la squadra "buona ma inferiore" con le @@ quadrate prendi delle scoppole che ricordi finchè campi... non serve solo spendere, serve anche molto altro



Spendere non vuol dire vincere, ma non ho mai visto nessuna squadra vincere senza spendere.


----------



## wfiesso (26 Giugno 2016)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Spendere non vuol dire vincere, ma non ho mai visto nessuna squadra vincere senza spendere.



ovviamente, ma qua si invidia chi spende, anche se lo fa a ca--o di cane e puntualmente porta a casa solo figure barbine, non è che ci sia solo il "comprare palloni d'oro" e "comprare mezze seghe", ne sento pochi parlare di mercato intelligente x costruire qualcosa di funzionale, ma solo "se non comprimo mezza europa non siamo nessuno"... aggiungici poi, e questo è solo un mio personale pensiero, che questi sono 3 "top" tutti di Raiola, ed io nel nuovo Milan di Raiola non voglio neanche il biglietto da visita, nonostante adori Ibra, ma davvero, per quanto forte sia, stareste dietro ad uno che da un mese fa VERI TEATRI solo x pubblicità quando tutto il mondo sa già che va a manchester? ovvio che se arriva ad ogni partita ci fa brillare gli occhi, ma ci si lamenta dei teatri di G e B per poi star dietro ai teatri di Ibra e Raiola... i campioni arriveranno, ma serve costruire qualcosa di funzionale prima, e nel giro di 2 anni puoi lottare x lo scudetto... serve progettare in modo serio, non comprare solo perchè "è forte"


----------



## dhorasoosarebbetitolare (26 Giugno 2016)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Spendere non vuol dire vincere, ma non ho mai visto nessuna squadra vincere senza spendere.



hai risposto al posto mio.


----------



## luigi61 (26 Giugno 2016)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Spendere non vuol dire vincere, ma non ho mai visto nessuna squadra vincere senza spendere.



Il segreto è un segreto di pulcinella.....per vincere bisogna spendere tanto e spendere bene; la domandona è : i cinesi sono capaci di questo? comunque per ricominciare è fondamentale cambiare proprietà quindi il primo mattone sembra sia messo, vedremo, non subito ovviamente, come si muoveranno; certo leggo, ammesso sia vero, che vogliono prendere Lukaku,io personalmente preferisco 1000 volte Ibra a 35 anni


----------



## Louis Gara (26 Giugno 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> Il real di Rinaldo, benema e compagnia, ha speso 100 mln x Bale e l'anno scorso é tornato a casa contro la juve .... la juve farcita di ottimi giocatori ma sicuramente solo 1 fuoriclasse... così x dire...



Bale appena arrivato ha vinto la CL. Cioè, veramente vuoi parlare del Real attuale che ha vinto 2 Champions in 3 anni, quest'anno addirittura con Benitez e Zidane...


----------



## wfiesso (26 Giugno 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Bale appena arrivato ha vinto la CL. Cioè, veramente vuoi parlare del Real attuale che ha vinto 2 Champions in 3 anni, quest'anno addirittura con Benitez e Zidane...



errore mio, ha vinto la champions il primo anno in cui è arrivato, avevo contato che fosse arrivato un anno più tardi, errore mio... resta il fatto che quella squadra non deve farsi eliminare dalla juve, se lo fa è un fallimento colossale.

ho portato l'esempio del real perchè è la squadra più farcita di campioni, ma ha perso con lajuve che ha semplicemente dimostrato di aver piu fame, ed è stata una sorpresa per tutti, ma se vuoi parliamo del psg o del city o del chelsea che hanno speso quanto il real ma in fine non vincono fuori dalla loro nazione, pure l'arsenal, anche se meno delle sopra citate, spende tanto ma alla fine non porta a casa nulla


----------



## diavoloINme (26 Giugno 2016)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Mourinho con Conte e Guardiola in premier non vincerà



Scommettiamo che conte lo umilia a mou?? E costruirà una squadra più forte e con meno soldi!!


----------



## diavoloINme (26 Giugno 2016)

Il marchio vincente è quello del barca!!! Prende pezzi pregiatissimi a costi pure elevati ma quanti ne sforna dalla cantera?? 
Ragazzi che sin dai primi calci, poi pulcini, poi esordienti imparano a giocare quel tipo di calcio in ottica prima squadra. 
Perfetto comprare neymar ma quanta roba è sfornare xavi, iniesta, Busquets, puyol, ecc ecc ecc?? Perchè la lista è veramente lunga.
Ecco il modello per me vincente , produrre in casa gente di talento e con senso di appartenenza al cui fianco poi piazzi campioni presi con una logica . Viva il barca tutta la vita!!!!
Un pò come faceva il milan quando creava in casa i vari maldini, albertini, baresi, costacurta.


----------



## dhorasoosarebbetitolare (26 Giugno 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> errore mio, ha vinto la champions il primo anno in cui è arrivato, avevo contato che fosse arrivato un anno più tardi, errore mio... resta il fatto che quella squadra non deve farsi eliminare dalla juve, se lo fa è un fallimento colossale.
> 
> ho portato l'esempio del real perchè è la squadra più farcita di campioni, ma ha perso con lajuve che ha semplicemente dimostrato di aver piu fame, ed è stata una sorpresa per tutti, ma se vuoi parliamo del psg o del city o del chelsea che hanno speso quanto il real ma in fine non vincono fuori dalla loro nazione, pure l'arsenal, anche se meno delle sopra citate, spende tanto ma alla fine non porta a casa nulla



Stai sottovalutando la forza di quella Juve, con la migliore difesa d'europa, uno dei 3/4 migliori centrocampo e un attaccante straordinario e affamato come Tevez.
Dire che la Juve dell'anno scorso non fosse farcita di campioni è essere prevenuti. Ci è voluto un Barca in versione triplete a farla fuori (e oltretutto se la stavano giocando fino al 70esimo o giù di lì).


----------



## Djici (26 Giugno 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> errore mio, ha vinto la champions il primo anno in cui è arrivato, avevo contato che fosse arrivato un anno più tardi, errore mio... resta il fatto che quella squadra non deve farsi eliminare dalla juve, se lo fa è un fallimento colossale.
> 
> ho portato l'esempio del real perchè è la squadra più farcita di campioni, ma ha perso con lajuve che ha semplicemente dimostrato di aver piu fame, ed è stata una sorpresa per tutti, ma se vuoi parliamo del psg o del city o del chelsea che hanno speso quanto il real ma in fine non vincono fuori dalla loro nazione, pure l'arsenal, anche se meno delle sopra citate, spende tanto ma alla fine non porta a casa nulla



Ma poi in coppa puoi vincere e perdere contro chiunque.
Noi non siamo ancora a quel livello... e tanto non ci giochiamo nemmno.

Ma in 38 partite di Serie A, i campioni finiscono sempre per fare la differenza.
Ovviamente vanno messi bene in campo.

Il Real di Beckham, Zidane, Figo, Ronaldo... ha vinto poco perche non ha speso mezzo euro in difesa.
Ma NOI quando parliamo di prendere gente forte, non parliamo di prendere 7 attacanti di livello mondiale... ma di prendere 2 giocatori di livello in ogni reparto. Se poi ne possono arrivare ancora di piu tanto meglio.

Abbiamo bisogno di gente forte forte.
Ovviamente dobbiamo pure prendere giovani interessanti... ma dei forti non puoi fare a meno.


----------



## juventino (26 Giugno 2016)

Vabbe era scontato che con uno come Mourinho in panchina avrebbero speso addirittura di più.


----------



## fra29 (26 Giugno 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> errore mio, ha vinto la champions il primo anno in cui è arrivato, avevo contato che fosse arrivato un anno più tardi, errore mio... *resta il fatto che quella squadra non deve farsi eliminare dalla juve, se lo fa è un fallimento colossale.
> *
> ho portato l'esempio del real perchè è la squadra più farcita di campioni, ma ha perso con lajuve che ha semplicemente dimostrato di aver piu fame, ed è stata una sorpresa per tutti, ma se vuoi parliamo del psg o del city o del chelsea che hanno speso quanto il real ma in fine non vincono fuori dalla loro nazione, pure l'arsenal, anche se meno delle sopra citate, spende tanto ma alla fine non porta a casa nulla



Speriamo anche noi in fallimenti colossali di questa portata. 1 semifinale persa e 2 finali vinte in tre anni: un disastro.
Dai su, si può dire ciò che si vuole ma per arrivare lassù i colpi servono eccome...


----------



## fra29 (26 Giugno 2016)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Scommettiamo che conte lo umilia a mou?? E costruirà una squadra più forte e con meno soldi!!



Conte pretenderà sicuramente Giaccherini..


----------



## Louis Gara (27 Giugno 2016)

*SKY: prossima settimana visite mediche per Ibrahimovic a Manchester*


----------



## Milanforever26 (27 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Mi sa che la Premier è già finita...



Il Manchester sono anni che colleziona figurine e figuracce..aspettiamo..ok c'è Mou ma la concorrenza non è che starà a guardare..certo a Manchester ci sarà un derby di fuoco..


----------

